# Golden Dachshund



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously, guys... have you seen this?!










One puppy is a purebred golden... the other is a new hybrid... a GOLDEN DACHSHUND.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay! That's just soo wrong...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I mean the puppy's cute and all... No offence. I love all the breeds. But the fact that people would Do this whole "designer dog" thing is just too much. And crossing a Golden with such a small dog at that...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is one proud doxie dad I'm sure mom must have been the golden.

So wrong but I bet they will sell like hot cakes 

Like mini goldens Home


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Omg... Mini Goldens?! I don't get it, why are they messing up the breeds?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They are as cute as can be, BUT. 
I think I have told this before. The lady behind us fosters and has up to a dozen dogs at a time. She had this one about 8 years ago she called Bubblehead. He had the boyd, head and markings of a German Shepherd, but the legs of a bassett and he was not cute like these pups.. Strange looking dog!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

You sure that's not just a cream colored dachshund? Dachshunds come in many different colors, including light cream (like the one pictured), golden, and red. All colors of golden retrievers. And many other colors and long or short hair.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

canine_mommy said:


> Omg... Mini Goldens?! I don't get it, why are they messing up the breeds?


Yup. There are so many other worthless crosses. They are not bettering a breed like how Goldens as a breed were created.

Look at this Mixes Nuts to mess with bulldogs IMO. They have enough problems already. :yuck:


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

This is a pure bred dachshund.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish it weren't true, but Golden Dox information and pictures, Golden Retriever Dachshund Hybrid and Golden-Dox- - Cross breed between Golden Retriever/Dachshund have them listed...


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is a reputable dachshund breeder, but all their dogs are pure bred and AKC registered. I don't think you can register hybreds with AKC. Are you sure the one in the pic is hybred? I don't doubt that people will cross breed goldens and dachshunds, but the puppy in the picture looks pure dachshund to me. 

Daschund Puppies by Benny's Daschunds


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That word hybrid cracks me up. Only because my sister's friend had a female weimeriner (sp?) and it got loose and she got pregnant by some kind of terrier. So this friend of my sister put a post on facebook trying to sell the puppies by referring to them as "hybrid". He ended up giving them away, because someone commented "hybrid aka accidental doggie pregnancy". So funny. Those dogs are cute though!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a red, short haired miniature doxie as a kid...this kinda cross breed is cute, but it's a mutt, right? Maybe all the GR troubles blend well with the Doxie troubles and they cancel each other out...


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

The thing is, there is already a dachshund that looks like a mini golden, why cross? They are both wonderful breeds, why mess with them.

But the dachshund puppy in the pic I believe is pure dachshund.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's another pure bred dachshund.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

if its a another design dog its wrong in so many ways.Sad,sad,sad!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

The website linked is about the only info I can find on golden/dachshund hybrids. I couldn't even find a website of a breeder that breeds these "hybrids". I'm sure it happens, but it doesn't seem very popular.

I just don't want people to look at a pure bred cream or red long haired dachshund and think they came from a money hungry hybrid breeder. The pup in the pic is more than likely a pure dachshund with a golden pup.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are breeders in Maine who breed these dogs, and several are my patients...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes they do come in that color,i have seen them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

List of popular Golden mutts

Golden Retriever Mix Puppies – The Goldendoodle, Golden Labrador and More | Pupvana


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've actually done a lot of reading about dachshunds because I was thinking about getting one, but decided to get another golden puppy in the near future. I like dachshunds. I dog sit for a lady that has four, and my grandmother had one when I was little. I thought the cream or red long hair dachshunds were beautiful and had thought about getting one.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MicheleKC87 said:


> The website linked is about the only info I can find on golden/dachshund hybrids. I couldn't even find a website of a breeder that breeds these "hybrids". I'm sure it happens, but it doesn't seem very popular.
> 
> I just don't want people to look at a pure bred cream or red long haired dachshund and think they came from a money hungry hybrid breeder. The pup in the pic is more than likely a pure dachshund with a golden pup.


I found an ad for "Golden dox" a "rare breed" Puppies-Mixed Breed - Price: 200 for sale in Henderson, Arkansas - Your city ads


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I found an ad for "Golden dox" a "rare breed" Puppies-Mixed Breed - Price: 200 for sale in Henderson, Arkansas - Your city ads


"A rare breed", lol! Looks like an oops litter that they are trying to pass off as rare. $200 doesn't seem like much for such a "rare breed."


----------

